# Central NJ salt pricing



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

What's pricing for bagged salt pallets everyone is getting? $236 a pellet cheapest I heave found.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

That's pretty good, nobody has any big bags, my buddy just paid 295 for a pallet of 49 bags of 25 pounders.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Shade Tree NJ;1680839 said:


> What's pricing for bagged salt pallets everyone is getting? $236 a pellet cheapest I heave found.


How many on a pallet, and where did you get it ? Obviously, if there were only 4 bags on a pallet, it wouldn't be such a great deal ....


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Just picked up fresh pallet this afternoon, $5.05 a bag 50# bags, 49 bags, $265 with tax from Lesco / john deere.


----------



## kthunter33 (Mar 1, 2010)

In SEPA I just paid $244 for a pallet of American Rock Salt 49bags, 50lbs from Pelican Ski Shop in Quakertown


----------

